# Central Kimberley (DUW)



## gus11 (Aug 1, 2011)

I recently spent some time with a friend in the central kimberley region of W.A. helping with her phd research on dingoes and feral cat interactions.
All in all an amazing trip, I'm limited for time so will have to skip on the narative but I thought people may appreciate the pictures  we saw about 150 birds, 30 reptiles, 10 mammal and 10 amphibian species during this trip

Uperolia sp.






Southern boobook eating a litoria coplandi





sandplains gecko





some habitat





olive python





northern spiny tails





northern small eyed snakes





northern longnecks





knob tails, nephurus sheai





wotjulem frogs





litoria coplandi 





kimberley rock monitors





tracking in action





green tree frogs





gilberts dragon





a gehyra sp.





gehyra occidentalis





gehya nana





crinia bilingua





childrens pythons





beaked geckoes





brachyurophis roperi





black palmed rock monitors




freshwater crocs





feral cat with GPS collar





dingos













gouldian finches




purple crowned fairywrens




red backed kingfishers




whistling kites





hope you enjoyed
Gus


----------



## edstar (Aug 1, 2011)

that awesome.. Got some great pics.


----------



## Robo1 (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow, the pictures of the olive and the KRM are stunning.


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Aug 1, 2011)

wow amazing shots!
thanks for sharing.


----------



## edstar (Aug 1, 2011)

How big where the cats up there?


----------



## Sock Puppet (Aug 1, 2011)

Great pics! Nice variety of herps for a cat tracking trip.

That dingo looks pleased with dinner....


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Aug 1, 2011)

That first Gehyra is something stunning.


----------



## Jeannine (Aug 1, 2011)

*lovely photos but one suggestion

i absolutely positively appreciate the need to protect the photos you have taken however might be better if you put your watermark on the bottom of them or up along the side, some of those pictures were spoilt by being covered with your name and in a couple of them you coudnt see the image clearly due to the name covering them, its very distracting in such beautiful images*


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Aug 2, 2011)

> *
> i absolutely positively appreciate the need to protect the photos you have taken however might be better if you put your watermark on the bottom of them or up along the side, some of those pictures were spoilt by being covered with your name and in a couple of them you coudnt see the image clearly due to the name covering them, its very distracting in such beautiful images*



I think the only one with any negative effect is the croc photo. I personally put all of my watermarks centered.


----------



## Jen (Aug 2, 2011)

Lovely shots. The whole purpose of a watermark would be defeated by moving to where ti could so easily be cropped out....


----------



## marcmarc (Aug 2, 2011)

Very cool pics!, which is fairly obvious. I have to make a similar trip some day...


----------



## Renenet (Aug 2, 2011)

Nice shots, Angus. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jordanmulder (Aug 3, 2011)

I like the V.glauteri and great shots!


----------



## gus11 (Aug 3, 2011)

The watermarks are probably a bit much, but i was in a hurry so they were all just applied automatically, i'll make them a bit less obvious next time.
Edstar, the cats weighed in between 4.5-6kg, which was just muscle they were tough as, house cats are commonly seen to weigh in up to 12kg (mostly just fat), but they are not built like these wild ones. they were very impressive.
Sock puppet, the dingos on that property all looked good an healthy, though i think they very much appreciated the cows that were left for them. one carcass, not quite the size of the bull was completely removed, no skin, bone, horn anything within 1 week. that bull lasted about 2weeks.


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 4, 2011)

Did feral pigs get into the carcasses too?


----------



## gus11 (Aug 4, 2011)

*Waruikazi, Feral pigs don't seem abundant over there. we didn't see any of tracks or traces of any the 5 weeks were were there. Apparently they aren't seen to often but people release them there for something to shoot. which is a bit sad*​


----------



## XKiller (Aug 4, 2011)

WOW great photos of some very impressive specimens well done.


----------



## Jeannine (Aug 4, 2011)

gus11 said:


> The watermarks are probably a bit much, but i was in a hurry so they were all just applied automatically, i'll make them a bit less obvious next time.
> Edstar, the cats weighed in between 4.5-6kg, which was just muscle they were tough as, house cats are commonly seen to weigh in up to 12kg (mostly just fat), but they are not built like these wild ones. they were very impressive.
> Sock puppet, the dingos on that property all looked good an healthy, though i think they very much appreciated the cows that were left for them. one carcass, not quite the size of the bull was completely removed, no skin, bone, horn anything within 1 week. that bull lasted about 2weeks.



*dont get me wrong gus, as someone who has had at least one photo (that i know of) stolen and used to make very unflattering and horrible images of me) i do understand the importance of protecting your work from being stolen, and they really are stunning just a few of them with the animal centered where your eyes were drawn into the image you found it obscured by the watermark which was a shame*
*
speaking of feral cats, try having one trapped by on leg in a rabbit trap down a rabbit hole and loosing it with trap still attached to its leg, man all i remember is it was big and black and nasty sounding, so glad it got away in the end, didnt fancy tackling that to get the trap back, oh before anyone has a go this was around 40 years ago when we trapped rabbits for supplement to our diets and to sell to the butchers in Adelaide who use to come up and buy them*


----------

